
Demo of deep, end-user customization of software - AriaMinaei
https://twitter.com/geoffreylitt/status/1229251217118892032
======
gklitt
Author of that tweet here! Happy to answer any questions. If anyone wants more
info on the project:

[https://www.geoffreylitt.com/wildcard/](https://www.geoffreylitt.com/wildcard/)

~~~
verdverm
Any GitHub links?

